# Crocop dropped by Gonzaga..



## Jason (Nov 17, 2007)

See this again on Spike last night..


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 17, 2007)

it was rough, so ironic


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 17, 2007)

"I thought you could kick a guy repetitively in the head without harming him at all, I must be seeing to many jean claude movies. "


----------



## DslDwg (Nov 18, 2007)

Please don't make me re-live that. I just about cried when I was sitting watching it live.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 18, 2007)

Savages


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 18, 2007)

That was a total shocker, without a doubt.


Cro Cop has been really off lately.


----------



## MrJack (Nov 18, 2007)

It was lame when he started hitting the guy when he was down quite clearly.


----------



## Jason (Nov 18, 2007)

Did his ankle get fucked up at all?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't believe CroCop had any leg injuries, IIRC.


----------



## Jason (Nov 18, 2007)

It sure did look pretty awful


----------



## DslDwg (Nov 18, 2007)

Actually he said he had to do a bunch of rehab to get his ankle back in shape.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 18, 2007)

DslDwg said:


> Actually he said he had to do a bunch of rehab to get his ankle back in shape.



Where did you see this?

All reports were it was just minor ligament damage. Here's some sources. 


CROCOP

Mirko FilipoviÄ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_On April 21, 2007, Filipovi&#263; faced Gabriel Gonzaga at UFC 70 in Manchester, England. At 4:51 of round one, Gonzaga won with a head kick knockout of his own. Crocop has stated since that the elbows on the ground confused and damaged him enough that he was disoriented after the stand up, contributing to the subsequent knock-out. [3],[4] During the fall to the canvas, Filipovi&#263; suffered a minor injury to his ankle.[6]_

Mirko &#8220;Cro Cop&#8221; Filipovic&#8217;s UFC 70 Injuries Limited to Ligament Damage -- MMAjunkie.com


----------



## DslDwg (Nov 19, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Where did you see this?



I'm still looking I'm sure I read this somewhere - I did find where he said he wouldn't be able to return to training for two weeks and would be doing exercises for his ankle 

MIRKO CRO-COP: 2 new interviews *SPOILER* :: SubFighter.com

posted here on subfighter - it was translated from Croatian news source. If I did truly overstate - I certainly didn't mean to.


----------

